# Bitte um Komentare



## Cecile Etter (4. Oktober 2004)

Neue Fotos,diesmal etwas groesser .Analoge Kamera.Licht Sonne.


----------



## Cecile Etter (4. Oktober 2004)

Im Wasser haengende Seile


----------



## Cecile Etter (4. Oktober 2004)

Ankerkette.Hintergrund:im Schatten liegendes Wasser.


----------



## sid@work (13. Oktober 2004)

zum bild obstschale, in photos gibt es den vordergrund,  das objekt und den hintergrund.
hier allerdings gibt es keinen hintergrund. einziger kritikpunkt, allerdings ein punkt der 
ein photo von einem schnappschuss unterscheidet.


----------



## TheMike (27. Dezember 2004)

Hmm ... 

Also ... ich muss dir glaub widersprechen. Lange nicht jedes Photo hat Vordergrund, Motiv und Hintergrund. Und ich denke auch nicht, dass dies der Unterschied zwischen Photo und Schnappschuss ist.

Ich hätte beim Obst die Beleuchtung weiter neben die Schale gestellt, damit mehr Schatten entsteht. So hast du das Licht ziemlich frontal von vorne und die Früchte sind wenig plastisch. Gerade bei schwarzem Hintergrund bevorzuge ich starke Kontraste beim Motiv. 

Grusssss


----------



## holzoepfael (27. Dezember 2004)

Also mir gefallen ganz klar die Ketten. Sehen scharf aus, schöner Rost, gute Belichtung...


----------



## Cecile Etter (28. Dezember 2004)

lang hats gedauert...vielen Dank fuer die Kommentare!
Ich arbeite ausschliesslich mit der Sonne und die kann ich nicht plazieren.Hab aber die Geduld,manchmal tagelang zu warten..
keine Rede von Schnappschuss.Und Schwarz ist nicht Nichts..
Waere allerdings mit Nachbearbeitung im Photoshop einfacher zu haben.Eigentlich ersetzt Photoshop doch jene Arbeit,die man frueher im Labor gemacht hat.Deswegen begreif ich nicht,warum das tabu sein soll.Nur gilt hier vielleicht,dass es gut ist,wenn die Photoshopnachhilfe nicht bemerkbar ist.Das koennte hier durchaus ein Lernthema sein.
Und Regeln wie 'goldener Schnitt' usw. ist doch was fuer Anfaenger.Erst die gezielte Verletzung solcher Regeln koennen ein Foto zu Etwas machen,das mehr als 08/15 ist.Nachdem moderne Kameras die Technik zum Kinderspiel machen, zaehlt doch vor Allem die Idee und die Gestaltung.Was meint Ihr dazu?
freundliche Gruesse


----------



## TheMike (29. Dezember 2004)

Hast du auch schon bei leicht bedecktem Himmel geknipst? Das ist allgemein das "optimalste" Licht, weils doch deutliche, aber weiche Schatten erzeugt. (nicht umsonst stehen in jedem Studio Softboxen rum oder werden Outdoor Reflektoren zum Aufhellen der Schatten verwendet.)

Goldener Schnitt für Anfänger? Na ich bitte dich ... du wirst doch nicht eine Jahrhundertealte Regel als Kinderkram abtun wollen ... ?
Klar, gezielte Verletzungen können ein Bild aus der Masse herausstechen lassen - theoretisch. Aber mittlerweilen wurde jede Regel schon zig-fach auf jede erdenkliche Art und Weise gebrochen, dass daran nichts revolutionäres mehr ist. (und WENN die Regel des goldenen Schnitts brechen, dann nicht, indem man das Motiv zentral in die Mitte pappt, wie es 90% der Freizeit-Knipser machen.)

Hast du Motive wie die Ketten auch schon in schwarz-weiss geknipst? Gefällt mir persönlich auch noch.


----------



## Cecile Etter (29. Dezember 2004)

Ich sehe das so:das Wichtigste bei jeglichem gestalterischen arbeiten ist das Sehenlernen.Buecher koennen uns darauf hinweisen warum die Natur so harmonisch wirkt..die hat den Goldenen Schnitt,Farbdreiklang und und erfunden.Regeln sind das aber nicht.schon gar nicht stur und kopflastig.Nach Jahren muss das ins Gefuehl uebergehen.
Und dann kommts drauf an,was man ausdruecken will.Ich habe z.B.alte,sonnengegerbt-runzlige Gesichter fotografiert und den Leuten die Abendsonne voll ins Gesicht scheinen lassen.Total verboten aber Superbilder.Bei einem jungen Maedchen taete ich das wohl nicht.Bei den Ketten kam es mir auf die unglaublich differenzierten Farbabstufungen von Gelb bis Dunkelbraun an (brauch ich fuer shader und texturen).
S-W kann ich mir bei einem Unwetter,Industrieaufnahmen,einer verkommenen Altstadtgasse usw. vorstellen.Uebrigens die Fruchtschale ist zwar in der Mitte plaziert,aber ich koennte mir gut vorstellen,dass das Verhaelnis von schwarzem Hintergrund und hellerem Tischtuch im Vordergrund etwa dem Goldenen Schnitt entspricht.
Im Uebrigen :lies  Sid's anderen Beitraege damit Du verstehst,was ich von solch kopfigen Klugheiten von Pupertierenden in Vollversion halte. ;-)
freundlich gruesst cecile


----------



## damo (29. Dezember 2004)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Ketten am besten gelungen


----------



## manu_im (6. Januar 2005)

hi,

 also ich finde, dass die Seile im Wasser mit den 'Spiegelungen' super gelungen sind, auch die Ketten gefallen mir total gut.
 ich muss sagen, die Ketten in schw/weiß würden nie das ausdrücken, was die Farbfotos hier leisten - finde die Farben genial!

 was mich eher stören würde, sind die farbigen 'Bildrahmen/hintergründe', ob blau, grau, oder sonstige andere Farben - das kann das Bild zerstören - find ich schade...

 manu


----------

